# Intex Pharma?



## Bell1986 (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey folks

I've used Intex for a couple years now (Test E for TRT). If I'm 100% honest I would say I haven't felt as good as I should on it. I have persisted and played with doses. I've recently read that Intex have been getting a bad rap. Underdosed etc. 

What's everyone else's opinion on them? 

I've recently started using their Primo and I genuinely thought it was legit as it crashed my estrogen down fairly quick. After reading what I have I feel very skeptical about them. 

I need to get bloods done and see what's going on. 

Just wondered if anyone else had an opinion? 

I've just ordered some Dimension test and gonna switch to them in the mean time as they y seem to get a good rep. 

Thanks


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm assuming you just felt low e2 sides and assumed its low? As you just stated you need to pull blood to see whats what!? So you didn't diagnose low e2 with blood work?


----------

